# Calling all Ferret Lovers



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

The Ferret Squad

My friend in Canada has asked for my help to promote her new feature film. 'The Ferret Squad'
Whatever you are able to do would be appreciated, either help by donating yourselves, spreading the word and raising awareness, or organise fund raising events.
Any monies should be paid directly to Alison on the above web site. She has already made a short film which is available on DVD

Jake & Jasper: A Ferret Tale | The Ferret Movie

and is now in the process of preparing the feature film. : victory:

Thanks in advance for any help that anyone is able to provide. :2thumb:


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

I think there enough ferrets in britain to donate money to without donating to other countrys, i mean we cant help everyone, or have i got it all wrong:blush:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

You do not need to donate, but if you could spread the word about the movie as when it is made it will help promote good ownership and try to convince states like California (where the film is set) that ferrets are domesticated and so make good pets. People who keep them in some states have to do so illegally, and this is one of the aims of the film, to allow people in these states to be ferret owners legally. It is also a family film with a good storyline :2thumb:


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

azza23 said:


> I think there enough ferrets in britain to donate money to without donating to other countrys, i mean we cant help everyone, or have i got it all wrong:blush:


This. Sorry don't mean to sound nasty but I think people would rather donate to ferret rescues here than to a film...


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

Ratatouille said:


> You do not need to donate, but if you could spread the word about the movie as when it is made it will help promote good ownership and try to convince states like California (where the film is set) that ferrets are domesticated and so make good pets. People who keep them in some states have to do so illegally, and this is one of the aims of the film, to allow people in these states to be ferret owners legally. It is also a family film with a good storyline :2thumb:


Nah, i'd rather them be banned then see more unwanted ferrets being passed around..Now if it was a film to show how many suffer and are in need of homes then i am in.


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Have you seen the price of ferrets in the US. I do not think you would pay those prices if you did not want one. People in California have to keep them secret, would you like to have to do that with your pets?

They are also all neutered before they reach the shops, so no one can breed them.


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

Ratatouille said:


> Have you seen the price of ferrets in the US. I do not think you would pay those prices if you did not want one. People in California have to keep them secret, would you like to have to do that with your pets?
> 
> They are also all neutered before they reach the shops, so no one can breed them.


Yes and they also have their scent glands ripped out and their ears tattooed with dots! This operation is unnecessary and IMO quite horrific. These scent glands help the Ferret to be a Ferret and should not be removed.

Any money should be donated to your local Ferret rescue centre here in Britain.

Promoting Ferrets in this way will only add to the ' Daddy, can I have one of them?' and you know it.

Ferrets are often kept in appalling conditions, they need more space then what people are told. A rabbit hutch will not do.

I can only imagine after the release of this film how many poor Ferrets are going to have bandannas tied around their little faces.


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

MrFerretman6 said:


> Yes and they also have their scent glands ripped out and their ears tattooed with dots! This operation is unnecessary and IMO quite horrific. These scent glands help the Ferret to be a Ferret and should not be removed.
> 
> Any money should be donated to your local Ferret rescue centre here in Britain.
> 
> ...


couldnt agree with you more mate, ferrets are kept like rabbits and guinea pigs were as they couldnt be more different, i treat my lot more like a dog, i.e letting them have full run of the garden in the day and if it was up to them they would have more room, there social and attention needs are more like a dog than a rodent and i dont think people quite realise this and the time and attension they need is something else, i always describe ferrets as puppys that never grow up, sorry for the dog comparesment but theres no other comonly kept pet that is anything like a ferret, and i think we should put our time and money in helping british ones not helping another country try and lift a ban on them


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

All of mine are rescues, even all the kits I've had are rescues. 

People stick Ferrets in a small rabbit hutch and wonder why they bite and smell.


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Agree with you both, the trouble is people are so misinformed, they really do think ferrets are like hamsters that you can just leave in a cage all day, every day, just change the food and that's it. They have no idea how much attention and space they actually need! Hence people getting rid of them all the time


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Well my ferrets are not kept in a rabbit hutch, this is their outdoor run








and indoors they have their own room and sleep in Ferret Nation Cages.









Our tiny ferret Toffee


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

I would not like to have to get my ferrets to a vet in secret like the owners in California. But you are all entitled to your own views, I am not here to argue or preach. :2thumb:


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

Ratatouille said:


> Well my ferrets are not kept in a rabbit hutch, this is their outdoor runimage
> and indoors they have their own room and sleep in Ferret Nation Cages.imageimage
> 
> Our tiny ferret Toffeeimage


Your Ferrets look very happy and healthy you should be proud. I can see they are very loved.

P.S. I love your big Poley hob he looks a bit like one of mine, is he part EU Polecat?


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

MrFerretman6 said:


> P.S. I love your big Poley hob he looks a bit like one of mine, is he part EU Polecat?


I am not sure, I got him off a neighbour's son.


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

Ratatouille said:


> Well my ferrets are not kept in a rabbit hutch, this is their outdoor runimage
> and indoors they have their own room and sleep in Ferret Nation Cages.imageimage
> 
> Our tiny ferret Toffeeimage


very nice, just wish there were more owners like you, :no1:


----------

